# C10 custom interior pics....NEEDED



## YELLASLDRBOY_04 (Sep 28, 2005)

Just recently got my hands on a 1983 chevy C10 truck and need some ideas on customizing the interio....

Post pics please.

Here's the truck....


----------



## YELLASLDRBOY_04 (Sep 28, 2005)

so no one ever seen these w/ custom insides


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

my old 74
















fiberglass dash in the 81










heres a forums just for old chevy trucks  
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/


----------



## Sobstven (Jun 29, 2013)

Very good and informative exchange .. Thank you!


----------

